
Postgres 9.5 feature rundown - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/12/27/postgres-9-5-feature-rundown/
======
mkobit
Full list of "What's new in PostgreSQL 9.5" \-
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_...](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5)

A lot of goodies around JSONB additions. In 9.4, there wasn't much support for
updates to JSONB values, but now there will be some support for document-esque
operations:

\- jsonb || jsonb (concatenate / overwrite) : combine 2 jsonb objects and if
there's overlap, values are replaced at the highest level

\- jsonb - text / int (remove key / array element) : remove key or an array
element

\- jsonb #- text[] / int (remove key / array element in path) : remove
key/array at path \- jsonb_set function : update value at path

~~~
rosser
I have some concerns that overwriting keys at the highest level is always the
correct behavior for "concatenating" JSONb documents. If you want to merge two
keys, rather than overwrite one, you'll need to handle that at the application
level.

~~~
kristaps
Performing operations in the app is always an option, but it's often
faster/simpler to do it in the DB, if it supports what you need. This feature
is just one of these potential nice-to-haves.

------
wtbob
I'll just add my voice to the chorus praising PostgreSQL. It's handled
everything I've ever asked it to, and cheerfully.

I'm a bit sad that at my current job our problem set is much better suited for
a distributed key-value store; I miss postgres, but it really is the wrong
tool for this particular problem.

------
1123581321
What kind of job market exists for people whose deepest area of knowledge is
Postgres?

Edit: I'm thinking of more DBA type work and assisting with/contributing to
drivers/wrappers.

~~~
rosser
I've primarily been a Postgres DBA for the last decade or so, and have never
had trouble finding work. As Postgres grows in popularity, people who know
what they're doing with it are in increasing demand.

EDIT: I'm currently looking.

~~~
samstave
Start marketing yourself as "data engineering" and your prospects will widen.

------
redka
I'd say that jsonb_set is far too interesting to not get mentioned here.

------
iyn
Since this is RC1 and stable version will be released pretty soon, when do you
think Amazon RDS will support 9.5 (currently it supports 9.4.1)? Amazon didn't
publish anything about that as far as I know, so this is more of a question
about historical trends.

~~~
idunno246
Rds will likely never support a .0 release, as .1 tends to be a quick bug
release, and will probably try to get new versions out faster than it took
9.4.

~~~
iyn
So what kind of timeframe would you expect (after 9.5.0)? 3-6 months?

~~~
idunno246
9.4.1 took 3 months after 9.4, assuming postgres releases the same, id guess
on the lower range of 3-6 months

~~~
anarazel
It's usually quicker - 9.4.1 was the "latest" .1 release for a long while.
Roughly a month is quite common.

------
fiatjaf
Is it out?

"There’s a few updates to JSONB. The one I’m most excited about is making
JSONB output in psql read much more legibly."

This is good, but there's a link to other much more useful JSONB functions:
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9....](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5#JSONB-
modifying_operators_and_functions)

~~~
atsaloli
Almost. RC1 is out. The blog post said 9.5 will be out next year (January?)
[http://www.postgresql.org/](http://www.postgresql.org/)

~~~
ak4g
Barring release blockers discovered in RC1, yes, early January.

[http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/20706.1450460549@sss.pg...](http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/20706.1450460549@sss.pgh.pa.us)

